

Impressive Workspaces - oscardelben
http://i.gizmodo.com/5202200/134-of-the-most-impressive-workspaces-youll-ever-see

======
phugoid
My humble experience is that gadgets are ultimately counter-productive, and a
distraction.

In a previous life I've blown painful amounts of money on music equipment,
only to realize that I might have been a decent guitar player if I had just
stuck to playing guitar instead of tweaking multitrack digital audio editing
equipment with virtual racks of multiband compressors and whiz-bang effects.
Same goes for programming, at least in my case.

What I really want is more time.

------
alexitosrv
I disagree with the "Impressive" adjective. It is more like cluttered
workspaces where sunlight never hit there.

For me, uncluttered workspace is really awesome and it enables me for
uncluttered thinking.

I just like mine most than ever... I have a huge clean space in my desk, where
my 26'' LCD screen and ergonomic keyboard and mouse are resting at the
background, and I bring them forward only when it be absolutely needed (to
plug my laptop and get computer work done).

Usually, I enjoy to have a lot of clean place to make my paperwork and thats
why I keep everything else (2 laptops, and a lot of gadgets) inside bureau
drawers unless I need them for something particular.

------
acro
I'm curious, what exactly is impressive about the "first place" workspace?

~~~
pxlpshr
I kinda had that feeling looking through just about all of them.

------
mseebach
Oh, eh, no?

There are a few very nice ones in there, but aren't we over the phase where
OMG OMG OMG more than one monitor - and not much else, it seems - is
impressive?

------
pavelludiq
[http://i.gizmodo.com/photogallery/impressiveworkspaces/10078...](http://i.gizmodo.com/photogallery/impressiveworkspaces/1007843968?viewSize=thumb1280x1280)
this one is pretty sweet :D

and this one is just hilarious
[http://i.gizmodo.com/photogallery/impressiveworkspaces/10078...](http://i.gizmodo.com/photogallery/impressiveworkspaces/1007843743?viewSize=thumb1280x1280)

------
DanielBMarkham
Interesting that all of these workspaces were basically decorated caves --
unless I missed one or two.

I've set up a "nest" in a lot of different places. What I'd like is a huge
window overlooking something worth viewing everyday, like the mountains or the
beach. Something light and open with lots of walking around room, not
something that looks like the crypto shack on a nuclear submarine.

To each his own, though.

~~~
khafra
I worked in a building with huge picture windows looking out onto a beach, for
a year. I can confirm subjective productivity and relaxation benefits compared
to sitting in a windowless room.

------
RossM
Referring to this
([http://i.gizmodo.com/photogallery/impressiveworkspaces/10078...](http://i.gizmodo.com/photogallery/impressiveworkspaces/1007843893))
I've seen more of these vertical screens recently, (and not so recently:
[http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:ICL_PERQ_1_workstatio...](http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:ICL_PERQ_1_workstation_Edinburgh_University.jpg))
but I was wondering if they're useful for coding? I'd assume so since you'd be
able to view more lines and not white space (unless you're in an IDE) but I'm
still a little unsure.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
they aren't dedicated vertical screens, they rotate.

------
Gibbon
The workspaces in that list aren't very impressive at all.

Here's a more comprehensive list of artist's, blogger's and programmer's
workspaces: [http://parkablogs.com/content/creative-workspaces-and-
home-o...](http://parkablogs.com/content/creative-workspaces-and-home-offices)
some of the link will take you to huge flickr pools.

The artist's workspaces are way more interesting.

------
quellhorst
My workspace last year: <http://www.flickr.com/photos/rend/2381390598/>

Now I prefer to head off to some wooded area with Mac Book Pro unibody +
mobile wifi hotspot setup in my FJ Cruiser.

------
alexk
The most impressive workspace is the one just near the beach, not the one with
100 monitors :)

------
jpirkola
I somehow end up thinking if I ever get to see so _many_ workplaces in RL!

------
MikeSisk
Posers. Here's a workspace where actual work gets done:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/msisk/3444885394/sizes/l/>

;)

------
thismat
Hmm, I don't know if I'd qualify most of these as "OCD" peoples workspaces
honestly.

The majority are pretty cluttered.

------
juliend2
this one has something charming :
[http://i.gizmodo.com/photogallery/impressiveworkspaces/10078...](http://i.gizmodo.com/photogallery/impressiveworkspaces/1007843968)

(no sarcasm)

